# Terrano 2 Clutch Issues



## masseyman (Jan 20, 2014)

Somebody please help! 

I have had leakage issues with the clutch hoses on my Terrano 2 2.7td (r20). I have managed to source the hosing part which links the clutch master cylinder to the slave cylinder which has a little metal box in the middle. However I have a mysterious oversized pipe which was connected to the box, this runs down the chassis and ends by the rear axle with a bleed nipple on the end. Firstly can anyone shed any light on what this pipe does (ie. is it necessary)? Also it does leak and needs replacing and I cannot seem to source the part? 

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------

